

Seedcamp Tel Aviv Winners - pclark
http://blog.seedcamp.com/2009/02/mini-seedcamp-tel-aviv-winners.html

======
icey
There is so much tech work going on in Herzliya!

I lived there 15 years ago, and was amazed by all the big companies going in.
It's good to see that it's becoming a respectable startup town. It's such a
great city - good food, nice beaches, near enough to Tel Aviv to be able to
say there's good night life as well.

------
pclark
basically:

* Clear Applications - <https://www.clrapps.com/> \- Job evulation (bad timing?)

* Devunity - <http://www.devunity.com> \- Collaborative Tool

* Similar Web - <http://www.similarweb.com> \- No explanation, just a firefox extension.

